# Socket wirr warr



## herbertthaler (14. Oktober 2004)

hallo

ich habe eine Frage was die Bezeichnung Socket angeht.
Vielleicht weiß jemand einen guten Link oder kann selbst helfen.

Wenn ich jetzt eine CPU habe zb. athlon 1300+ oder so und ich möchte ein neues Board worauf soll ich achten. Was bedeuten die Zahlen wenn zb. steht Socket 370?
Oder ich hab ein Board aber keine CPU, was soll ich beachten beim Kauf?

gibt es irgendwo nen Artikel darüber der aufklärt?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

Herbert


----------



## melmager (14. Oktober 2004)

Natürlich muss man immer darauf achen das Motherboard und CPU zusammen passen 

Am einfachsten ist die Version, das man ein MB hat denn dann kann man beim Hersteller des MB
nachsehn welche CPU unterstützt wird.
Umgekehrt geht es auch man sucht sich ein Hersteller seines Vertrauens und sucht sich umgekehrt ein passendes MB.
Sockel ist nicht immer alles - leider manchmal ist sogar der CPU Kern ausschlaggebend 
(bei den Pentium 4 Motherbords z.B.)
also richtig verwirrend :-(
eine Liste:
Celeron war zb. Sockel 370 und 486
Pentum 4 Sockel 486
AMD XP Sockel A

Wobei im Moment würde ich mir kein neues MB und CPU zulegen
AMD stampft im Moment die XP CPU ein 
und die aktuellen Pentium 4 CPUs haben einen Kern der in aktuellen MBs mehr äger macht wie die Sache wert ist.
und auch hier ist bei Intel abzusehen das die nächste Generation auf den Weg kommt.
wenn AMD warten auf gössere MB auswahl für den Athlon 64
wenn Intel auch warten auf neue Releases der MB Hersteller oder noch 1 Jahr auf die next CPU Version


----------



## alois (14. Oktober 2004)

That's it, AMD war seit Thunderbird und Duron Sockel A, ist also nicht viel zu merken. Schwierig sind nur die Intel-Sockel, aber nicht nur die Sockel, auch mit den Chipset-Bezeichnungen komm ich nicht klar... und mit den 3D-Chips schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## Radhad (15. Oktober 2004)

3D Chips sind ja für Grafikkarten... fangen wir erstmal bei den "Chips", den Chipsätzen an.

Der Chipsatz ist die sogenannte Northbridge deines Mainboards. Die Northbridge steuert vor allem den AGP und PCI Bus, die Interrupts und noch so einiges anderes. Bei Intel gibt es zur Zeit die i865 Generation und die i875 Generation. Hierbei lohnt sich der i875P am ehesten, weil er der schnellste ist. Bei AMD lohnen sich eigentlich nur die nForce Chipsätze von nVidia, denn diese haben wirklich viel Power! Es lohnt sich Tests für solche Komponenten bei http://www.tomshardware.de durchzulesen.

Die Grafikchips sind leicht zu erklären. ATI und NVidia haben ihre eigenen Bezeichnungen. ATI hatte zuletzt immer 9000er Zahlen zur Kennzeichnung der Chips, Nvidia hatte 5000er Zahlen. Hierbei konnte man, wenn man die 2. Zahl sich betrachtet hatte (Beispiel: 9600, also die 6) die Karte von der Leistung her in etwa mit der des anderen Herstellers vergleichen, wo die 2. Zahl (also die 5600 von NVidia) dieselbe war. Heute hat ATI X800 und NVidia 6800. X steht für "10". Alles in allem ist das ganze leicht zu verstehen, hoffe ich 


MfG Radhad


----------



## alois (16. Oktober 2004)

Ich meinte die Intel-Grafikchips die öfters mal bei günstigen Notebooks oder so druff sind.


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Nunja, diese Grafikchips (kenne ich nicht) sind denke ich mal nur für den Office-Bereich zuständig. Also nicht für 3D Anwendungen gedacht. ICh denke die Chips kommen auch bei Intel-Servern zum einsatz.


MfG Radhad


----------

